# Strong alcohol bite



## jjduen (Nov 5, 2013)

I have several types of wine going and all have the same issue for me. 

I have a cherry and peach which has been bulk aging for two months, two types of Riesling and a concord which has been aging only a few weeks. 

All have good flavor but have a very strong alcohol taste. I sampled each as I racked. All have around 12 - 14% alcohol. Current gravity is 1.010 to 1.015. 

Will this antiseptic taste dissipate as the wines age longer or do I need to do something now.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Nov 5, 2013)

you could backsweeten a little.....age longer. rack it and get just a little oxidation, but not too much.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 5, 2013)

let it age. My cherry always taste that way. never made peach. Don't sweeten yet, SG is already up there. No wine should be judged on being 2 months old. It was not a kit designed to drink right away


----------



## Rocky (Nov 5, 2013)

I agree with Mike. I have made cherry and had the same problem initially but after some age it was great. No input on the peach, but I would not be surprised if it would work the same way. Good luck.


----------



## Arne (Nov 6, 2013)

Let it age for a year or so and you will be amazed at the difference. It can be aged in the bottle as well as in the carboy, but if in the carboy and you want to change the batch a little it is much easier. Change like sweeten, change the acid just a bit or even add another flavor to it. Arne.


----------



## jjduen (Nov 6, 2013)

Arne said:


> Let it age for a year or so and you will be amazed at the difference. It can be aged in the bottle as well as in the carboy, but if in the carboy and you want to change the batch a little it is much easier. Change like sweeten, change the acid just a bit or even add another flavor to it. Arne.



I do want to bring the wine up to around a 1.015 gravity to make it a semi-dry on the Reisling thank you for the idea.


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 6, 2013)

1.015 is getting pretty sweet. You are starting to lean more toward a moscato if you go much higher.
I agree with the others, no more backsweetening, just give it some time and I think it will change quite a bit for you.


----------



## Arne (Nov 6, 2013)

And if you sweeten, don't forget to stabalize it. Chances are if you sweeten and don't stabalize it will decide at some point to referment. Arne.


----------



## jjduen (Nov 7, 2013)

Arne said:


> And if you sweeten, don't forget to stabalize it. Chances are if you sweeten and don't stabalize it will decide at some point to referment. Arne.



I made that mistake with the Cherry batch


----------



## Arne (Nov 7, 2013)

jjduen said:


> I made that mistake with the Cherry batch


 

lol, did you blow any corks?? Been there, done that. Arne


----------

